

Show HN: Preamp.fm turns concert listings into a video playlist - ceworthington
http://www.preamp.fm

======
mpxl
Pretty cool design. Watching for a bit, I've seen a couple band I would
totally go see. I always enjoy a concert more when I've heard a few songs
before. This just might expand the music scene for good smaller artists
struggling to build a following.

~~~
mcwhittemore
Been using preamp for a few days now and I'd discovered a handful of new
bands. Great tool.

